# Tic Tac Toe / 3 Gewinnt OHNE Applet



## husky23 (8. Sep 2007)

Hallo,

ich versuche schon seit einiger Zeit Tic Tac Toe (3 Gewinnt) OHNE APPLET zu programmieren, da Java noch relativ "Neuland" für mich ist. Habe auch schon im Internet nach Hilfe gesucht, aber ich finde immer nur Quelltexte mit Applet.

Möchte das Spiel in einer Javaconsole zocken (wie Kate,...)

Ich wollte eine Version mit Spieler vs. Spieler und Spieler vs. Computer, wo man sich am Anfang entscheiden kann, welche Version man spielen möchte.

Bin langsam am Verzweifeln... Kennt sich hier jemand damit aus oder hat zufällig jemand schon sowas??

Für Unterstützung wäre ich wirklich dankbar!!


----------



## Marco13 (8. Sep 2007)

Im Idealfall hat man eine "Game Engine" (eher ein Enginechen :wink: ) die die Züge und Berechnungen durchführt und den aktuellen Zustand speichert, und eine Visualisierung (i.a. das Applet) das das aktuelle Brett zeichnet. Und das Zeichnen des Brettes müßte für eine Konsolenversion dann eben durch ein paar System.out.println's gemacht werden. Allerdings wird es (ohne JNI) unmöglich, z.B. einen Cursor zu steuern. Man müsste also den Benutzer z.B. eine Zahl von 1 bis 9 eingeben lassen, um sein Zeichen auf das entsprechende Feld zu setzen.


----------



## Wildcard (8. Sep 2007)

Marco13 hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Allerdings wird es (ohne JNI) unmöglich, z.B. einen Cursor zu steuern. Man müsste also den Benutzer z.B. eine Zahl von 1 bis 9 eingeben lassen, um sein Zeichen auf das entsprechende Feld zu setzen.


Wofür gibt's JCurses?


----------



## André Uhres (9. Sep 2007)

charva?


----------



## husky23 (9. Sep 2007)

@ Marco13

Genau, die Zahlen 1-9 sollen vom Benutzer eingegeben werden und somit im Feld gesetzt werden.  

Weißt du wie das geht?

Hab schon versucht, ein Applet umzuschreiben, aber da ich wie gesagt noch nicht so viel Ahnung von Java hab...


----------



## Marco13 (9. Sep 2007)

Och, was heißt schon "wissen". Schau mal hier in Beispiel 3
http://wwwuser.gwdg.de/~fmuelle/VorlSS2002/edvp7.html


----------



## Marco13 (9. Sep 2007)

@Wildcard: "Ohne JNI" hieß in diesem Fall: "Ohne JNI zu verwenden, und ohne eine Bibliothek zu verwenden, die JNI verwendet". Sollte eigentlich klar sein.


----------



## Mace (12. Sep 2007)

Also ich habe gerade aus Spaß mit einem Kollegen son Ding geschrieben für die Java Konsole Allerdings 
gibts da nur die möglichkeit Spieler vs. Spieler also keine möglichkeit gegen den Computer zu spielen.

Wenn dus dir ma angucken willst dann mail mir einfach ich schick dir das dann

addi ist:

frankdertankthomas@web.de

mfg mace


----------



## husky23 (16. Sep 2007)

Hallo Mace,

habe an die von dir genannte Adresse eine eMail geschickt.


----------



## Mace (21. Sep 2007)

Hast Post, habe gerade erst gesehen das du geschrieben hattest.


----------

